# What have you done for your Business lately ?



## Lin19687 (Jun 11, 2018)

I DON'T mean making soap ! 

I meant for the business itself.

Since mine is just stating out I will list the things I have done so far.

-Bought my Domain name
-got a website with said Domain (but not really made it yet)
-Got a EIN (employer id number) for taxes.
-Today I got my 2nd bank account so I have one just for the Biz.

* tonight I will link my new bank account to Square account.
** this week I hope to get Etsy set up so if I decide it is a good idea I will be set to go.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 11, 2018)

Let's see... So far, I've:

Bought a domain name
Transferred my blog to my domain
Opened a bank account for my business
Got my Square and Square contactless set up (and have tried them)
Joined HBBG and purchased insurance
Started on my Health Canada applications
I don't need tax numbers until I hit $30,000 in sales, according to my accountant. And I'm just now realizing that once I made the decision to sell, things have been moving pretty quickly. It seems all I really had to do was step up, take that first step to make it happen. It's been pretty amazing so far!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 14, 2018)

I am thinking of buying Soapmaker3


----------



## Misschief (Jun 14, 2018)

It's one of the best investments I've made in my soap making.


----------



## amd (Jun 14, 2018)

I have not had much time at home since my show on Saturday, but when I have been home I have been 

working on relabeling some of my soaps
following up on some sales, people who reserved soap bars when it was still curing, and people I've sent samples to
still trying to figure out what to do about my website
reminding myself to finish my monthly newsletter that is 4 days late


----------



## jcandleattic (Jun 18, 2018)

Cleaned my lab so I can take product photos for my website
Took an inventory of completed stock, and did a scent inventory so I can update/list them on my website
Updated my terms and conditions for new wholesale accounts
Researched a couple new venues for fall shows - we'll see if they actually pan out.


----------



## amd (Jun 18, 2018)

Watched a webinar yesterday on how to get more Etsy sales. I didn't really get any takeaway out of it, which is sad because I sacrificed my Sunday nap to watch it.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 19, 2018)

I spent a few hours the other day flipping through Etsy.  Looking at what people posted for Pics, what they wrote for description and INGREDIENTS and SIZE.  Amazed what is missing.
Making notes as to what to wrote and what NOT to write/add/leave out.


----------



## amd (Jun 19, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I spent a few hours the other day flipping through Etsy.  Looking at what people posted for Pics, what they wrote for description and INGREDIENTS and SIZE.  Amazed what is missing.
> Making notes as to what to wrote and what NOT to write/add/leave out.



Hey, Lin, will you go to my Etsy and see if you notice anything missing? I think I have everything... but a second set of eyes is good. AMistyDimnessSoap is my seller name. Not all of my listings are the same - it just occured to me last night that I should make a template so that I can get everything to the same format. So my newest listings do look a bit different than older listings. I'm going to work on getting them into a consistent format. Some day... some day I will get all my photos updated. I just settled into a photo format that I like, so there's that too...


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 19, 2018)

You stole my wood idea

Looking now @amd


----------



## amd (Jun 19, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> You stole my wood idea
> 
> Looking now @amd



Bahaha... it's scrap book paper... but incredibly effective. I'll take it as a compliment if you steal the idea back


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 19, 2018)

I might just do that !   Ohh they may even have that shelf liner in wood.
I was thinking of getting a few think snap together flooring planks to put on top of the FM table to look like a real wood table.
I even thought about Fabric that looked like wood but i couldn't find any.

I think I may go with Burlap around the table and on top.  Rustic I think but it may look crappy.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 19, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I might just do that !   Ohh they may even have that shelf liner in wood.
> I was thinking of getting a few think snap together flooring planks to put on top of the FM table to look like a real wood table.
> I even thought about Fabric that looked like wood but i couldn't find any.
> 
> I think I may go with Burlap around the table and on top.  Rustic I think but it may look crappy.



What about using Burlap as a runner rather than a whole table cloth?


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 19, 2018)

I may just do the top or sides.  I am not a fan of runners but that is a good idea !


Also I am going to made a wood sign with my name on it.
I have old weathered wood around here, lightly sand and use a wood burning pen to etch my outlined name in the board.
Rustic Life Farm

My mind has a great picture of it, will have to wait to see how it actually looks .hahaha


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 27, 2018)

I MADE A SALE ON LINE !   WOO HOO


----------



## amd (Jul 3, 2018)

I am making a burlap banner to use at shows. My last two all day shows people have walked up to my tent, and then looked up like they were looking for a sign. I had a banner when I started 3 years ago, but I hated the way it turned out so I only used it twice. I'm not even sure where it is (it might have gotten trashed during the move...)


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 21, 2018)

Looking for small stores to sell my soaps.
I have 2 now, small ones, and might have just picked up another one !

I did new Biz cards for the soaps and a new banner.


----------



## amd (Nov 30, 2018)

New business cards. Even though I have lots of my old ones, they have both the soap biz and my husband's welding business info on them under our "joint business" name (so we didn't have to pay two booth fees at shows), I needed cards that were just mine to send to wholesale opps, plus... there was a sale.

Set up my online sales for a 12 days of Christmas sales. I just need to move stock. I have too much and no more room to keep soap!


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 30, 2018)

Ohh a sale.  I should do that too.  Got a few slow movers


----------



## amd (Jan 10, 2019)

Ummm... so the last two days at my ft job have been slow, so I put together a pitch for a couple breweries. I was feeling sassy this morning, so I hit send on all seven of those emails... as of 20 minutes ago, four would like a sample and pricing info mailed to them, two would like to start orders (both of them know my hometown brewery that I started making soap for and actually have tried my soap but weren't sure how to get ahold of me), and one replied back not interested. Even if the four that would like more info don't order, I've met my wholesale goal for 2019. Me thinks I might need to make that goal bigger...


----------



## soapmaker (Jan 10, 2019)

amd said:


> Ummm... so the last two days at my ft job have been slow, so I put together a pitch for a couple breweries. I was feeling sassy this morning, so I hit send on all seven of those emails... as of 20 minutes ago, four would like a sample and pricing info mailed to them, two would like to start orders (both of them know my hometown brewery that I started making soap for and actually have tried my soap but weren't sure how to get ahold of me), and one replied back not interested. Even if the four that would like more info don't order, I've met my wholesale goal for 2019. Me thinks I might need to make that goal bigger...


Are you young or something? How do you get everything done?


----------



## amd (Jan 10, 2019)

LOL. I don't sleep... and my kids are ages 16-11 and pretty independent (well, my two are, my step-kids not so much, but they go to their dad if they need stuff), and my hubby has no problems doing laundry, dishes, house cleaning or cooking. In fact we have an agreement that he does laundry if I do the dishes (but he pitches in and runs the dishwasher if needed). He also does the majority of the grocery shopping... and errands... because those places are on his way home from work so it's easier for him. So yeah... long story short... my husband is holding it all together.


----------



## soapmaker (Jan 11, 2019)

That's wonderful. Make sure to give him an extra hug.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 11, 2019)

I now have a logo. I've waited long enough for my son and a friend to design one for me and it hasn't happened so I went to Fiverr and had one done. I've already had new business cards made and I'm redesigning my labels.


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 11, 2019)

@Misschief, I like the balance of your new logo - nice!
(It looks like it will be very practical in use as well)


----------



## Misschief (Jan 11, 2019)

SaltedFig said:


> @Misschief, I like the balance of your new logo - nice!
> (It looks like it will be very practical in use as well)


Thank you. I'm finding it pretty easy to work with so far. And I've had really good feedback from everyone at work, including our graphic designer.


----------



## amd (Jan 11, 2019)

Love the logo @Misschief That looks great!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jan 14, 2019)

That really is a Sharp logo !!!!  Really Love it !

@amd you still impress me with how much you get done


----------



## amd (Jan 14, 2019)

@Lin19687 this weekend would not have impressed you.... Dirty dishes are still glaring at me from their tote. My to do list is growing and I'm in shutdown mode. I'm doing a brain dump today and reprioritizing. We'll see how this week goes.


----------

